# العيادات السنية...



## المسلم84 (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤال:
ما هي المعايير الاساسية لتصميم عيادة اسنان من حيث التمديدات الكهربائية والصحية؟
:81:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أغسطس 2008)

السؤال مهم للغاية وهو المطلب الرئيسي والخطوة الاساسية لتشيد اي عيادة او مجمع للأسنان .

ننتظر من الاعضاء ونناشدهم بالتفاعل مع الموضوع لأهميته .

للرفع مع الشكر !

البغدادي


----------



## الطب الحياتي (8 أغسطس 2008)

وجود صرف صحي واحد على الاقل لصرف فضلات كوب الماء وكذلك للمغسلة المفروض وجودها في غرفة الاسنان للطبيب اما الكهربائية مصدر كهرباء للجهاز وللكمبريسر وعلى ما اعتقد انع ماطور عادي الكمبريسر اي 220v والله العالم


----------



## المسلم84 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*تنويه...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا 
اود ان اشكر كل من رد على الموضوع
ثانيا
هنالك 55 شخص شاهدوو الموضوع ولم يرد سوا 2 
ممكن ما عندك معلومات كافية بس يمكن عندك معلومة وحدة ما حدا بيعرفهاا غيرك
لذلك لا تبخل علينا فيها مهما كانت بسيطة ..
ثالثا
بالنسبة للموضوع انا بعرف انو لازم يكون هناك تمديد للماء من مصدر الماء وتمديد للهواء من الضاغط,ويجب ان يكون هناك تصريف للفضلات,وانبوب خاص بالتوصيلات الكهربائية للكرسي.

بس انا سوالي اذا حداا بيعرف شي معياري لها الكلام

وشكراا لكم
واعذروني اذا اخطات..


----------



## المسلم84 (17 أغسطس 2008)

للرفع مع الشكر........


----------



## عيســـى (18 أغسطس 2008)

ليس لدي معلومات ولكن دونكم هذه


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*بعد طول عناء...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منذ يومين قمت بزيارة لعيادة اسنان واكتشفت ما هي التمديدات اللازمة لكرسي الاسنان:

1- مصرف لجهاز الشفط suction machine ويكون واصل الى جهاز الشفط.
2- تيب كهربائي من اجل التغذية الكهربائية للجهاز ويكون واصل الى مكان مفتاح تشغيل الكرسي (في الجدار).
3- مصرف مجاري عادي للماء الخارج من المبصقةالى التصريف العادي.
4- ماسورة للمياه واصلة الى اي منبع للمياه داخل العيادة.
5- انبوب يحتوي على :
ا- انبوب الهواء القادم من الضاغط.
ب- سلك كهربائي واصل الى جهاز الشفط لتشغيله عند استخدام الكرسي.

ارجو ان تكون المعلومات مفيدة

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات مفيدة


----------



## المسلم84 (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني الأعزاء بالنسبة لأقطار الانابيب المستخدمة فهي كالتالي:
1- انبوب جهاز الشفط قطره 1 انش (كافي)
2- انبوب الماء 0.5 أنش
3- انبوب المجاري 1.5 أنش
4- انبوب الهواء 8 ملم.
5*- سلك تغذية الكرسي بالكهرباء قطره 1.5 ملم
6- سلك التحكم بوحدة الشفط (أي سلك عادي)

وشكرا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## eng/M.moh (11 يناير 2009)

أخي المسلم84: 

هذه بعض المعلومات التي ممكن تستفيد منها:

* عند تصميم غرفة عيادة الأسنان يتم تقسيم الغرفة إلى ثلاثة أثلاث بحيث يكون الكرسي في 
الثلث القريب من النافذة ( تفاديا لانقطاع الضوء).

* يتم وضع comprosor خارج الغرفة أو يوضع في صندوق عازل للصوت ( للتقيل من الازعاج).


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 يناير 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم على المعلومات الرائعه​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يناير 2009)

eng/M.moh قال:


> أخي المسلم84:
> 
> هذه بعض المعلومات التي ممكن تستفيد منها:
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا اخي المسلم .

اضافة بسيطة على النقطة .

يتم وضع comprosor خارج الغرفة أو يوضع في صندوق عازل للصوت 

في الوقت الحاضر يتم استخدام ضاغط هادئ وبدون اي ضوضاء تذكر اضافتا الى استهلاكه للتيار 

الكهربائي قليل جدا .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Abo soom (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا جزيلا على مواضيعكم القيمة انا حاليا ساعمل لدى شركة مختصة في تصليح كراسي الاسنان واستفدت كثيرا من مواضيعكم واطلب المزيد من المعلومات عن كرسي الاسنان واعطاله والقبضات واعطالها 
لكي اطور من نفسي قبل العمل لدى الشركة


----------



## eng_mohd81 (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وكمان معظم العيادات لازم يكون فيها هواء طبي بحكي علي عيادات المستشفى واكسجين


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وليد آدم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mid000soft (17 نوفمبر 2010)

______________.s$$_______ __s$
_____________s$$$?____s_ __s$³
___________.s$$$__ _.s$,__s$$³
__________s$$$$³____.s$__.$$³
______,___$$$$$.____s$³_ _³$
______$__$$$$$$s__.s$³__ _³,
_____s$__³$$$$$$$s__$$$,`__..
_____s$___³$$$$$$$s._³$$s_ _,,
______³$.__³$$$$$$$$s_.s$$$_ __
_____`$$.__³$$$$$$$$_$$$$_ _s³
______³$$s__³$$$$$$$s$$$³__s$³
_______³$$s__$$$$$s$$$$`__s$$
_____s._$$$$_s$$$$$$$$³_.s $$³_
_____$$_s$$$$..s$$$$$$$$$$ $³_
_____s$.s$$$$.s$$$$$$$$$$$$ $_
____s$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$³
___sss§§§§§§§ $$$$$ §§§§§§s
__ §s§§§§§§§§§s $$ s§§§§§§§§§§
__§§§§§§§§§§§§§s s§§§§§§§§§§§§§
__§§§§§§§§§§§§§§s§§§§§§§§§§§§§).
__³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
___³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
____³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
_____³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
______³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
________³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
__________³§§§§§§§§§§§§/
____________³§§§§§§§§§
______________³§§§§§§
_______________³§§§§/


----------



## mohammed.madani (18 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس سيد الخولى (12 فبراير 2012)

*Sayed kholy 63 @ yahoo.com*

باقى إضافه صغيره 
وهى وصلة ( vga)
يكون حجم التيوب واحد نصف إنش من اليونت إلى مكتب الطبيب لمشاهدة اى صورة 
x-ray
على المونيتور ( الشاشه ) وكمان احيانا يقابلنا هذة المشكله واصلة ( usp ) للكاميرا
يعنى ياختصار تحاول كمهندس شاطر ز
عندما تدخل الى غرفه وتصممها عدة ملاحظات اولا حجم الغرفه تاخذ حجم الغرفه واول شىء 
تشوف وضع اليونت ولو فيه شباك فى الغرفه يحبذ وه المريض يبقى مقابل الشباك 
2- تعما حساب وضع الكابينت وتاخذ مساحتها على الارض وعادة تكون 60 سم العرض 
3- تقسم المسافه المتبقيه من الغرفه عل2 وتضع خط فى نصف الغرفه وتوسطن عليه الكرسى بحيث لو المسافه عندك صغيرة تحاول تبعد عن الكابينت 120سم ومن امام الكرسى والحائط يكون مسافة متر وحسب نوعية الكرسى تشوف وحدة الميكانيكا والكهرباء احيانا تكون بالكرسى او على يسار الكرسى او امام الكرسى كل واحد يختلف عن الاخر المهم تعمل بالقلم مربع على الارض حوالى 20سم فى20 سم وتضع بداخله 1- تيوب ماء 2- تيوب للهواء 3-تيوب للكهرباء 220 يوصل على المفتاح فباية الغرفه على يدك اليمين علشان الدكتور بعد مايخلص عملة يطفى الجهاز وهو ماشى 4- تيوب به سلكين مسحوبين للخرج من هذاى المكام الى وحدة اشفط الحارجية بجانب كمبروسر الهااء 5- تيوب للصرف الصحى 6- تيوب لجهاز السكشن 6- تيوب ل كابل الكمبوتر وممكن تدخل فيه كابل ال usp


----------



## المهندس عبووود (20 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافية 
مع كل احترامي


----------



## ali&anas (22 فبراير 2015)

thanks for you


----------



## makmedical (24 فبراير 2015)

http://www.nyu.edu/dental/careers/students/startingyourdentalpractice/chapter6.pdf
مما وجدت ع غرفة الطبيب
ارجو ان يكون مفيد


----------



## زهرة بنغازى (2 مارس 2015)

الاخوة المسؤلين - الاعضاء- المهندسين 
بعد التحيه 
اننى ابحث عن تصميم لعيادة اسنان و كيفية و اين توضع الاجهزة 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

